
Michael Atiyah 1929-2019 - mathgenius
https://www.maths.ox.ac.uk/node/31190
======
ColinWright
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885082)

